# Black sand question



## myboyshay (24 Nov 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the planning stages of my next scape and I have a question with regards to the substrate.

I'm going to have a bright sand foreground and I'll be using ADA Amazonia in the back but I won't be completely covering the back with plants (I'm after a Vallis nana curtain effect 3 t0 2) so some of the substrate will be left bear.

What it be Ok to sprinkle black sand over the Amazonia so the shrimp when added won't disrupt the aquasoil and leach ammonia?  Sorry if this is a bit of a stupid question I was just wondering incase the sand effected the soil in any way.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Mark

It shouldn't be an issue using sand on top of Aqua Soil, but eventually it will become buried beneath it, as the grains of sand are smaller and denser than Aqua Soil.

IME shrimp don't cause clouding with Aqua Soil Amazonia.


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Nov 2009)

Valisneria nana is a real sprinter   
i have this on my large tank but every week i need to fight with it. will be super dense and sending all ower its roots.
as a tip i would consider vivipara probably less trouble with it.


----------



## myboyshay (24 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Mark
> 
> It shouldn't be an issue using sand on top of Aqua Soil, but eventually it will become buried beneath it, as the grains of sand are smaller and denser than Aqua Soil.
> 
> IME shrimp don't cause clouding with Aqua Soil Amazonia.


Thanks George, probably won't bother with the sand then.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Valisneria nana is a real sprinter
> i have this on my large tank but every week i need to fight with it. will be super dense and sending all ower its roots.
> as a tip i would consider vivipara probably less trouble with it.


 You've got me a bit weary about the Vallis now Viktor :?


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Nov 2009)

A great example what Nana can do on the TGM ADA demo tank:

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/Aq ... DA-at-TGM/

very nice plant but really grow dense and send root everywhere.
for me this taken 7 weeks to be super dense, and that's the point when Nana is too much, other plants not pops out really from the layout.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2009)

Cyperus helferi is a popular alternative that's easier to mangage, and gives a similar effect.

It can attract algae in less than favourable conditions, especially as it adapts to submerged growth.


----------



## myboyshay (24 Nov 2009)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> A great example what Nana can do on the TGM ADA demo tank:
> 
> http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/Aq ... DA-at-TGM/
> 
> ...


Thanks Viktor, I see what you mean, looks great but very dense very quick and mines only a 60cm!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Cyperus helferi is a popular alternative that's easier to mangage, and gives a similar effect.
> 
> It can attract algae in less than favourable conditions, especially as it adapts to submerged growth.



Yeah I love the look of Cyperus helferi George but I'll be using liquid carbon only, do you think it'll be OK still? The substrate will be the same as my Iwagumi (Serenity Peak), I still have loads of the additives left (aquasoil, powersand special, tourmaline bc, penac P and W)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2009)

I would think it will be fine in your set-up.  The Easycarbo should help keep algae at bay too.

Here's a nice 'scape using it in the same size aquarium, by the talented Gary Wu.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=0&id=65


----------



## myboyshay (24 Nov 2009)

I've seen this scape before very nice.  It's a lovely plant and It'll look great as a backdrop although the care of the plant marked as DIFFICULT on the Tropica website scares me a little :? ....cheers George!

Mark


----------

